# Top Fin Assorted Plant Bulbs...



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

... What are the chances these are ... very dim bulbs >,> 

Says it has 2 water Onions,... uh something else (Can't recall name too lazy to look) and 1 water lily.... yet there are like 7 bulbs in this thing! Several little ones and 3 BIG ones...

Old guy (Who hasn't done me wrong on plants yet) said to just drop them in...

Heck I like that old guy now. When I told him about my water test they did... he asked if I could describe the Employee who did it... saying he is the one who should have done the test, and that the API Master kit is wonderful and lasts forever (He seemed more sincere rather than trying to just sell me it) and that the girl who said not to get it and who gave me VAGUE readings isn't an expert at all (She had just started).


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

They will grow about 50-60% of the time but you will NEED gravel (15 lbs for a 10 gallon). These plants wont grow in seashells lol. I replanted my apongeton the other day and it had a massive root system.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> They will grow about 50-60% of the time but you will NEED gravel (15 lbs for a 10 gallon). These plants wont grow in seashells lol. I replanted my apongeton the other day and it had a massive root system.


We'll see about that... *Smirks*


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I bought two of them and they all rotted in my aquarium.....


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

DormDrax said:


> We'll see about that... *Smirks*


No really, these plants arent like wisteria & anacharis in the sense that they can be left floating and they will do just fine. They need some kind of substrate. Otherwise you are just wasting your time & money.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

*Tainted... Again!?*

Well well well look what we have here! Already rooting! *Observing one of the Bulbs* 

... *Seems to squint at it* 

... Moving roots? 

*Grabs Magnifying Glass*

... Squirming... Roots... 

.............................................................................. WORMS!!? 

*Nets Bulb before the worms come off it and throws it in vase with water* 

*Spends next hour looking over other bulbs to see no worms on them* 

.... Ok now that I'm done with have my mild Brain Aneurysm. I think it was the Onion bulb due to it's onion like shape but I didn't realize the thing was partially hallow and just FULL of these little...

*Goes Into Mega Detail*

Little... white worms quite easy to see. One fell off from the hallow area and is on the surface of the water squirming it's slightly tapered to the tail which sits on the surface as it sometimes goes under alittle. The rest of them... seem to be content just sitting in the hallow area. 

*How I noticed them* 
The Onion bulb dislodged and began floating... and it slowly started turning... and I hadn't realized it was empty inside a large area... There were several whitish things but I assumed they were old roots... every now and then as I was refilling the tank (Water change) I swear out of the corner of my eye I saw the little things move. Till I just plain started watching it and saw the little things start to... move and grow one started to squirm out... which is when I panicked and netted it. 

*Shivers* And here I was playing with the bulbs before I put them in... what if the worms had fallen onto me when juggling (WHAT I was bored at one point) *Wrenches*


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

That's disgusting. You'd think that they'd at least remove the worms.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

fishman12 said:


> That's disgusting. You'd think that they'd at least remove the worms.


... Remove? 
You mean this is normal?!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

DormDrax said:


> ... Remove?
> You mean this is normal?!


I very much doubt that. How did worms manage to survive sitting in a package for who knows how long?


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> I very much doubt that. How did worms manage to survive sitting in a package for who knows how long?


Not water worms though... checked on the vase where I had it... and guess how many of the little ... THINGS ... I counted so far... 27... 27 worms inside of this bulb 'SO FAR' I can still see worms inside of the bulb that haven't come out yet. It's SO gross! 

Thank Goodness I just happened to look, I'd have LOST it to find dozens of dead worms in my tank.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Eh... maybe you have planaria in your gravel and they somehow... burrowed into it?

If I were you I'd remove the other bulbs and check them over.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

baylee767 said:


> Eh... maybe you have planaria in your gravel and they somehow... burrowed into it?
> 
> If I were you I'd remove the other bulbs and check them over.


It's not Planeria... 

I research everything you guys mention. 

These worms traveled with the bulb. 

No I checked over the others... this bulb was weird from the start.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Ack! That's so gross. I was planning on buying some next week when I go to America, but now I'm hesitant...


----------



## gopal87 (Dec 26, 2010)

Those bulbs had been rotting. Gross


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

gopal87 said:


> Those bulbs had been rotting. Gross


Just the one actually...


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Just bought this package for my 14. Buried those bulbs at different sections of my substrate. We'll see how they turn out in a few months.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

scootshoot said:


> Just bought this package for my 14. Buried those bulbs at different sections of my substrate. We'll see how they turn out in a few months.


Well the old guy (That I trust) from Petsmart said they should grow within a month... or at least START to grow. It's been 2 weeks... I think they are the reason the Nitrites vanished (Because 2 days after I put them in is when the Nitrites vanished). So they MUST be doing something... 
I just want one to crack open and root dangit! JUST ONE! HOPEFULLY THE WATER LILY! (It was the Onion that rotted).


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

DormDrax said:


> Well the old guy (That I trust) from Petsmart said they should grow within a month... or at least START to grow. It's been 2 weeks... I think they are the reason the Nitrites vanished (Because 2 days after I put them in is when the Nitrites vanished). So they MUST be doing something...
> I just want one to crack open and root dangit! JUST ONE! HOPEFULLY THE WATER LILY! (It was the Onion that rotted).


Yep, I already tried the Betta Bulbs. In a months time they started to sprout and are doing very well. My 14 can handle a few more plants, hence the added purchase of this package...


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

27 worms and counting?!?!?!?!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Eeeuuuwww!! lol


----------

